#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Творчество >  > > >  >  > Юмор >  > > >  >  >  Вот страдание, которое испытывает Джек.

## Иванофф

Вот страдание(1БИ), которое испытывает Джек.


А это причина страдания(2БИ), которая вызывает страдание(1БИ), которое испытывает Джек.

А это возможность прекращения причины страдания(3БИ), которая позволяет прекратить причину страдани(2БИ), которая вызывает страдание(1БИ), которое испытывает Джек.


А это 8БП(4БИ), который ведёт к реализации возможности прекращения причины страдания(3БИ), которая позволяет прекратить причину страдания(2БИ), которая вызывает страдание(1БИ), которое испытывает Джек.

----------

Фил (26.12.2018)

----------


## PampKin Head

И не Джек тоже...

----------

